# Poudre camping



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

I've heard that there is good free camping up Pingree Park Rd. Plenty of pay camping along Hwy 14. 

RMA (Rocky Mountain Adventures) is our only kayaking gear shop at the moment. They are on the corner of Shields/Hwy 287.


----------



## rideon (May 2, 2005)

*Pingree is prime*

Pingree Park Road has some great free camping sites, the road/bridge will be on your left as you head up river about 25 miles or so from the mouth of the canyon. As soon as the road turns dirt pick your favorite spot, some really great ones a few miles up the road. 

As for shops, you can always stop in Denver if you are heading from St. Louis, Confluence is down there along with a few in Golden I believe.


----------



## bajabum (Dec 19, 2005)

There are plenty first come first serve places all along the river, as well as some great spots up the Pingree Park Rd. The sites along the river fill up on nice weekens, but there is plenty along the Pingree Rd, and your not far from the river, it nice cause your in the middle for options (upper runs and lower runs). As for gear shops, the only real kayak shop is unfortuanlty Rocky Mountain Adventures. I refuse to go there unless I totally have to for something I don't have to time to order or get at confluence. I and many of my friends have been burned by them, the owners is a prick and in my opion is not very loyal to the kayaking community and we really need another option for kayaking accessories and clothing. Have fun on the Poudre!


----------



## ted0 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. We are leaving Friday and will be getting in town sometime Satruday morning. Is it easy to find shuttle help, or people to boat with in the area? We will only have one vehicle for the week.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

ted0 said:


> Is it easy to find shuttle help, or people to boat with in the area? We will only have one vehicle for the week.


 
Leave your PFD on and thumb it. Ask other boaters at take-outs


----------



## ted0 (May 19, 2008)

Cool. That's what the plan was unless we hook up with someone to share shuttle with. thanks for the reply.




BarryDingle said:


> Leave your PFD on and thumb it. Ask other boaters at take-outs


----------



## Missouri Boater (Dec 13, 2003)

Ted, I don't think that we've met, but I'm from Springfield. Another open-boater and I are going to be on the Poudre for a week starting this weekend. We also have a raft and will be running a variety of sections. He and his two boys left today (Thursday) and my wife & I will be leaving Friday eve. We're supposed to meet at Mishiwaka Inn around noon on Saturday. Don't know what you are wanting to run, but you are welcome to paddle with us. Look for a light blue minivan with an Orange Outrage on top. I think he is driving a dark gray SUV and will have a Zephyr.

Terry Prater


----------



## ted0 (May 19, 2008)

Terry, 

Thanks for the invite. We might take you up. We are leaving Friday evening also, but not sure if we are going straight to the Poudre, or stopping in the Denver area for some boating. I will keep an eye out and if you get phone reception, my number is (three one four) nine five six-four one seven three. 

Ted



Missouri Boater said:


> Ted, I don't think that we've met, but I'm from Springfield. Another open-boater and I are going to be on the Poudre for a week starting this weekend. We also have a raft and will be running a variety of sections. He and his two boys left today (Thursday) and my wife & I will be leaving Friday eve. We're supposed to meet at Mishiwaka Inn around noon on Saturday. Don't know what you are wanting to run, but you are welcome to paddle with us. Look for a light blue minivan with an Orange Outrage on top. I think he is driving a dark gray SUV and will have a Zephyr.
> 
> Terry Prater


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

ted0 said:


> Terry,
> 
> Thanks for the invite. We might take you up. We are leaving Friday evening also, but not sure if we are going straight to the Poudre, or stopping in the Denver area for some boating. I will keep an eye out and if you get phone reception, my number is (three one four) nine five six-four one seven three.
> 
> Ted


 
Just so's you know--there is zero cell phone coverage in the canyon.


----------

